# Another Rosewood Beauty



## louisbry (Aug 4, 2009)

Elegant Beauty that is, dressed in Honduran Rosewood I got from Joel Jenkins (Tuba707) some time last year. LOML claimed it immediately!
Comments are welcome.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 4, 2009)

Beautiful!  Love the kit and the rosewood.  Nice job.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very Nice, I just got in two of those kits yesterday. Now I can't wait to do one.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 4, 2009)

Beautiful looking EB.  That really shows off the timber.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 4, 2009)

Can`t beat that wood, or the kit. Looks good all around.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Beautiful wood!


----------



## mickr (Aug 4, 2009)

spendid wood..your wife has good taste


----------



## YORKGUM (Aug 4, 2009)

HR is sure a beautiful wood. One of my favs.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 4, 2009)

Exquisite pen Louis, the Elegant Beauty is one of my favorite pens any way,that wood is awesome.


----------



## CSue (Aug 4, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice job!!


----------



## louisbry (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.


----------

